# Age of this Ariens



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

Anyone know what year this blower is?

Snow Blower


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

I'm guessing 10000 series, early 1960's. Based on this link: The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.


----------



## Paul463 (Nov 4, 2014)

Old as dirt?
Cable WI, I got family in that area.


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

Model Number and serial number always helps. !


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Biketrax said:


> Model Number and serial number always helps. !



Without those early '60s is about the best anyone will be able to do.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

It'd have to be 1960-1962 vintage due to the round bucket. They switched to the half- teardrop shape for 1963-1964.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

It's a 1961 or 1962 model 10M-L55.
an Ariens "first series" model:

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/ariens/Page4.html

The 10M-L55 was the only model with that large rectangular heater box:










Decals on the engine, and the engine serial number, can pinpoint which year, '61 or '62.

Scot


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Scot to the rescue!!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Ya gotta love someone who knows what they're talking about.


----------



## mastaboog749 (Jan 15, 2016)

Ya totally a first series, is that yours? That's good shape, I wish I could get my hand on that. They made those until 1963 or so


----------

